# اتصالات 1



## م سونة (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم شباب وصبايا الجامعة الاسلامية 
اريد منكم خدمة يارب تستجيبوا لها 
الدكتور طلب منا انو نعمل مشروع لمادة الاتصالات باستخدام systemvue واعطانا الملف علشان نزلو بس المشكلة عندي انو مش راضي يزبط التنزيل اي حد زبط معاه التنزيل يعطيني الطريقة باسرع وقت ممكن 
مشكورين مسبقا 


fuuny girl


----------



## المتميزة العربية (15 أبريل 2008)

كنت بتمنى اني أساعدك:18: , لكن للأسف مازابط معي أنا كمان , أقترح أنك تروحي للدكتور أحسن:11: , وخليه يفهمك .وبعدين احكيلي الطريقة .:58:


----------



## مهندسة دوت (17 أبريل 2008)

والللله يا م. سونة كان نفسي اساعدك بس انا كمان مش راضي يزبط معي انشالله اذا زبط بحكيلك
:1:


----------

